# VRT Project



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

Here is a few pics of my VRT project I have been working on. I figured I would let you guys in on it to check it out...

The Setup:
Garret T3/T4S 60-1 
8.5:1 Headspacer
Tial 50mm BOV
Tial 38mm Wastegate
Open Dumptube
3" 20Squared Downpipe
Kinetic Turbo Manifold
ARP Head Studs
Spec 3+ Clutch 
Peloquin LSD
Kinetic Oilpan and Oil Lines
Reflex Tuning Bar and Plate FMIC 27.5x7x2.5"
Custom Intercooler Pipeing
Walbro 225lph inline fuel pump
440cc Delphi Injectors
C2 Programming
Flipside Customs Short Runner Intake
VF Poly Engine Mounts
Turbo XS MBC 
























































































































_Modified by 92gtikid at 9:28 PM 9-2-2008_


_Modified by 92gtikid at 8:28 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: VRT Project (92gtikid)*

Looks good,








I'd swap out that rado radiator for a larger Passat or Mk3 unit. Thats what I did and the fans dont come on nearly as much. I would think this would have more of an impact on a boosted car as well.


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VRT Project (Grabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grabbit* »_Looks good,








I'd swap out that rado radiator for a larger Passat or Mk3 unit. Thats what I did and the fans dont come on nearly as much. I would think this would have more of an impact on a boosted car as well. 

Yeah I was planning on doing that, it makes sense. The fans are in the the way of everything pretty much.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: VRT Project (92gtikid)*

Looking good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What is the manifold and hotside coated with?


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VRT Project (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_Looking good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What is the manifold and hot side coated with?

I just used some high temp paint from Autozone. Worked out perfect for the manifold and the hot side of the turbo. I wasn't sure if I liked the color, but, it actually goes pretty good with everything.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: VRT Project (92gtikid)*

That's what I thought. Is it the high temp ceramic paint? I would like to have everything ceramic coated but I'm trying to keep the initial costs down.
Did you just mask off the hotside or take it apart to paint it?


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VRT Project (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_That's what I thought. Is it the high temp ceramic paint? I would like to have everything ceramic coated but I'm trying to keep the initial costs down.
Did you just mask off the hotside or take it apart to paint it?


Yeah it is high temp ceramic. Yeah I hear you on keeping the initial cost down. 
But, yeah I just masked everything off then pulled the tape and paper and painted the inner side of the hotside with a brush. So I didnt have to take the whole turbo apart.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: VRT Project (92gtikid)*

Good stuff. I think I'm gona do the same and then maybe buy ATP's heatshield and a turbo blanket at some point. The costs of these builds can be endless. Sometimes you have to pick and chose as to what you really need now and what can wait.


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VRT Project (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_Good stuff. I think I'm gona do the same and then maybe buy ATP's heatshield and a turbo blanket at some point. The costs of these builds can be endless. Sometimes you have to pick and chose as to what you really need now and what can wait.

Yeah I had a pretty deep bank account when I started this and I'm running pretty dry that's all I'm going to say about turbo builds. They can end up being endless and as exspensive as you want to make them.
But, yeah i'd like to go with a turbo blanket myself.. and the ATP heatshield is a pretty nice piece. 


_Modified by 92gtikid at 12:57 PM 7-5-2008_


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: VRT Project (92gtikid)*

Just looking at your parts list. What setup does the 20 squared 3" DP fit?


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VRT Project (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_Just looking at your parts list. What setup does the 20 squared 3" DP fit?

Kinetic Turbo Manifold with either a 4 bolt or a V-band flange


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: VRT Project (92gtikid)*

Looking good man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The only thing i would be worried about is that the paint is going to burn off of that hotside. I don't think that high temp paint is rated high enough.


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VRT Project (92g60gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92g60gti* »_Looking good man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The only thing i would be worried about is that the paint is going to burn off of that hotside. I don't think that high temp paint is rated high enough.

I used 1500 degree paint It could go either way really, I'll just have to recoat it with something stronger if that doesnt last.


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: VRT Project (92gtikid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92gtikid* »_
I used 1500 degree paint It could go either way really, I'll just have to recoat it with something stronger if that doesnt last. 

Yep, all you can do it try. That was the only reason that i ended up getting my new turbo coated. I was looking around for paint and i couldnt find anything above 1200. I didnt want to give it a shot and have it half burn off and look like crap. So i just bought an atp headshield to hide it on my old setup. haha


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: VRT Project (92g60gti)*

looking good so far. now stop reading this and get back to work


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: VRT Project (bdcoombs)*

the delphi injectors did not play well with C2s 1 year old software. i hope you dont have issues with them.


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VRT Project (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_the delphi injectors did not play well with C2s 1 year old software. i hope you dont have issues with them.

Oh really, well I guess I will find out. Did you have a bad experience with them? 
What were the size effects of the Delphis vs the Bosch 440cc injectors?


_Quote, originally posted by *92g60gti* »_
Yep, all you can do it try. That was the only reason that i ended up getting my new turbo coated. I was looking around for paint and i couldnt find anything above 1200. I didnt want to give it a shot and have it half burn off and look like crap. So i just bought an atp headshield to hide it on my old setup. haha


haha nice dude, Yeah I might end up doing that same thing if my paint doesnt hold up. 
What did you end up coating your new turbo with?


_Modified by 92gtikid at 2:34 PM 7-6-2008_


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: VRT Project (92gtikid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92gtikid* »_
haha nice dude, Yeah I might end up doing that same thing if my paint doesnt hold up. 
What did you end up coating your new turbo with?

_Modified by 92gtikid at 2:34 PM 7-6-2008_

I had the exhaust mani and housing jet hot coated.


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VRT Project (92g60gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92g60gti* »_
I had the exhaust mani and housing jet hot coated.

That's cool. I looked into them today they looks like they do nice work. If my ceramic paint doesn't do the trick I think I will be sending my turbo and probably my manifold out to be jet coated. 
What did it cost you roughly to get your turbo coated?


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: VRT Project (92gtikid)*

i cant remember. i thiiink i paid $250 for the manifold and exhaust housing. This powder coating place a few towns over from me did it.


_Modified by 92g60gti at 11:11 PM 7-6-2008_


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: VRT Project (92gtikid)*

Forgot to ask you. What hotside A/R and wheel?


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VRT Project (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_Forgot to ask you. What hotside A/R and wheel?

.81 hotside ~ 60 trim wheel ~ 70 A/R

_Quote, originally posted by *92g60gti* »_i cant remember. i thiiink i paid $250 for the manifold and exhaust housing. This powder coating place a few towns over from me did it.

Oh cool. I will have to look around for a local place to have mine done. What was the name of the place where you had yours done? Your not to far from me. 



_Modified by 92gtikid at 11:58 PM 7-6-2008_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: VRT Project (92gtikid)*

Jet hot is the way to go. the high temp paint wont last very long at all.. Personally If i were you while your still is the project stage now is the time to take the parts back off and send them out.. Its a pain but trust me you will be gald that you did it once your up and running again.. Just my .02 the paint will probably burn off with in the 1st day of start up\driving.. but good luck either way.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VRT Project (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Jet hot is the way to go. the high temp paint wont last very long at all.. Personally If i were you while your still is the project stage now is the time to take the parts back off and send them out.. Its a pain but trust me you will be gald that you did it once your up and running again.. Just my .02 the paint will probably burn off with in the 1st day of start up\driving.. but good luck either way.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah I'm going to pull it all off and get them coated. I didnt realize that paint wouldnt hold up with the temps.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: VRT Project (92gtikid)*

I used that paint o my manifolds, heatshield, and downpipe on my SC car and some burned off but mostly on the rusted areas. The manifolds are holding up ok.


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VRT Project (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_I used that paint o my manifolds, heatshield, and downpipe on my SC car and some burned off but mostly on the rusted areas. The manifolds are holding up ok.

Oh really, yeah mine wasnt rusted at all yet. That turbo hotside gets pretty toasty though I'm sure. No one seems to think that the paint will hold up mostly from past experiences. Im sure the manifold will hold up but I'd just get them both coated so they match. 
Im getting a quote on Jet Hot just to see what it will run me for a price. It's worth while to get it done. I will just be investing the investment.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: VRT Project (92gtikid)*

is that a Kinetic turbo? Compressor housing looks identical to mine.


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VRT Project (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_is that a Kinetic turbo? Compressor housing looks identical to mine.

Yes sir. 
RippinRalf hooked me up up with most of my stuff... great guy to do buisness with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: VRT Project (92gtikid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92gtikid* »_
Yes sir. 
RippinRalf hooked me up up with most of my stuff... great guy to do buisness with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Good guy. That's the turbo I was gonna go with if I used a Kinetic kit/manifold.


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VRT Project (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
Good guy. That's the turbo I was gonna go with if I used a Kinetic kit/manifold. 


Yeah its a great setup.. I almost went with the ATP setup but decided on this one. Fitment is great with the manifold and turbo only thing that it doesn't come with was the studs to bolt the turbo to the manifold. Just had to measure the threads and source the studs locally, which wasn't hard at all. Just went to this hardware store near me that has everything you would ever need for metric hardware. I tried getting them through Kinetic and they wernt much help really..


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: VRT Project (92gtikid)*

looks like a fun project








The only thing that raises a flag on you list is the BOV , you can recirc them and I have a few buds that run them but the idle quality comming off heavy boost is never quite as good as a full circ run of the mill DV. This is just my experience with 5 or so different vrt that run the C2 440 program. (which is great).


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VRT Project (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_looks like a fun project








The only thing that raises a flag on you list is the BOV , you can recirc them and I have a few buds that run them but the idle quality comming off heavy boost is never quite as good as a full circ run of the mill DV. This is just my experience with 5 or so different vrt that run the C2 440 program. (which is great).

Yeah I was thinking the same thing... I wasnt sure how good the idle would off of heavy boost. Looks like you have had some expierence with some diffrent setup for the VRT. Im guessing you probably recommend doing a DV over a BOV. My next question is what DV do you recommend or what DV do you run on your setup?


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: VRT Project (92gtikid)*

I use a stock audi TT unit. Cheap and work. I'm about to switch to a dual DV set-up. All i'm saying is it works best with C2 440 program. When you are going as fast a VRT will take you the last thing you want to worry about is a unpredictable idle. Dont get me wrong other set-up *SW* and you are good to go with a BOV. It just does not work as well *in my personal experience* with the C2 tune.


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VRT Project (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_I use a stock audi TT unit. Cheap and work. I'm about to switch to a dual DV set-up. All i'm saying is it works best with C2 440 program. When you are going as fast a VRT will take you the last thing you want to worry about is a unpredictable idle. Dont get me wrong other set-up *SW* and you are good to go with a BOV. It just does not work as well *in my personal experience* with the C2 tune.










This is true... I will have to look into it a little bit more. I know a few guys running the Tial BOV on the 440cc C2 tune and they aren't seeing much of a throttle fluctuation but I think it's different with every engine. But, I'll look into it thanks for the info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 92gtikid at 12:57 PM 7-10-2008_


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VRT Project (92gtikid)*

Well I have a little update... Few pics





































_Modified by 92gtikid at 6:30 PM 7-27-2008_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: VRT Project (92gtikid)*

Hows the hood clearance with the short runner?


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: VRT Project (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Hows the hood clearance with the short runner?

Exactly why I'm leaning toward a Schimmel SRI for my Corrado. It hits the hood bracing on the passenger side and you have to shave 1" off the motor mounts. No can do. My oil pan rides low enough as is.


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VRT Project (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Hows the hood clearance with the short runner?

It was a little bit of work to get it to fit correctly, had to shave a little bit off the throttle body flange. Also had to take a little off the motor mount. Luckily im running VF mounts which are a lot lower than the BFI mounts. 
Also had to run a Mk4 2.0l throttle cable and exstend the throttle cable plug that goes into the throttle body. The throttle cable needed to be modified for it to work with my pedal also. The fuel lines needed to be bent down also for this manifold to fit also.
I got the manifold for real cheap so that was my ambition to make it work. Fan clearence is pretty good didnt have to chop up the fan shroud or anything like that. Had to take a little bit of one of the runners on the manifold so the fan wouldnt hit.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: VRT Project (92gtikid)*

Reason I asked is because I had to mill down my BFI mounts to get the proper hood clearance myself.. took off 1\4" in the front and almost a 1\2" in the rear.. no biggie since i have access to a mill whenever needed.. but still It had to be done..


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VRT Project (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Reason I asked is because I had to mill down my BFI mounts to get the proper hood clearance myself.. took off 1\4" in the front and almost a 1\2" in the rear.. no biggie since i have access to a mill whenever needed.. but still It had to be done..

Yeah so do I which is nice. I didn't use the BFI mounts, I am running VF mounts, according to Rob at Flipside Customs they sit a little lower than the BFI mounts. 
But, there is one thing that is weird about the VR6. Not quite sure why it sits crooked in the engine bay. It slopes up tords the passenger side of the car. I have been doing little things here and there trying to drop it down level.


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VRT Project (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
Exactly why I'm leaning toward a Schimmel SRI for my Corrado. It hits the hood bracing on the passenger side and you have to shave 1" off the motor mounts. No can do. My oil pan rides low enough as is.

I talked to Rob @ Flipside Customs. He was telling me that he is doing a passenger side short runner intake manifold on a Corrado with BFI mounts. He was telling me there is a ton of stuff that comes into play with getting it to fit right on the passenger side. He was saying that he is probably going to discontinue the passenger side short runner just because of all the stuff you need to mill down and shave to get it to fit correctly mostly because of the hood clearnece. 
Also you have to get a Mk4 throttle cable to reach all the way over to the passenger side of the car which is just another modification to add to the endless list. 
So I think Schimmel is probably the best way to go for a Corrado. Even though its a little more exspensive.


----------



## firestartergli (Feb 14, 2004)

This is a good build, good luck, and your front tires are gonna rotate the wrong way, hahaha, keep us updated


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (firestartergli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *firestartergli* »_This is a good build, good luck, and your front tires are gonna rotate the wrong way, hahaha, keep us updated

Haha thanks man should have the intercooler piping all mocked up and installed very soon. Just waiting on the pipes... also waiting on my Walbro


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (92gtikid)*

So Im winding down with the VRT project here are some new pics of the project from about 2 weeks of work... Got some welding done, made a heatsheild, hook up my gagues, tidied up my engine bay, ect...


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (92gtikid)*

looks awesome. 
congrats.
i have that same IC too and it works GREAT!!


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Yeah man, looks like everything is coming out real nice and clean! keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Thanks Guys..
Well I have a couple more little updates that I did this weekend. 
Hooked up the Turbosmart MBC inside the cockpit and setup my lightweight MMP battery kit (ETX14 11.5lb). I unplugged the coil and cranked her over and it seemed to have plenty of power to crank over the VR6. 
Now I'm just waiting on my BOV and my 4" 90 degree elbow because ATP has sent me the wrong one 3 times in a row.. But, other than that I should have a start up video this weekend which I'm pretty excited for.


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (92gtikid)*

Here are a few pics of my Walbro fuel pump installation..
Still waiting for my 4" 90 degree elbow so I can set up that up because ATP sucks royally. They have sent me everything but what I need I think.. If your smart unlike me you wont deal with them in the future. 
The black 90 degree tight radius elbows seem to be nearly impossible to get for some reason. So... I had to buy a red one from 034motorsports because that's all they had. It will probably look like crap but I had to do it.. Yes that was a rant. 
If anyone knows where you can get one, let me know.








Anyways here's some pics...


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VRT Project (92gtikid)*

Well my car is up and running.. 
Here is the first time I took it out running 8lbs of boost breaking her in... Let me know what you guys think








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9X0hKaJpvA
I will have to get some updated pictures of the engine bay also.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: VRT Project (92gtikid)*

Sounds nice and stealthy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How's traction at 8psi? I should be on the road in one week if not sooner.


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VRT Project (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_Sounds nice and stealthy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How's traction at 8psi? I should be on the road in one week if not sooner.

Traction is pretty good @ 8 psi as long as you dont stomp it in first. 
But, it actually gets more traction that I anticipated. 
I will have to get a better video up soon that one kind of sucks haha.
You will have a blast once you get your car going.


----------



## 2544r32 (Nov 16, 2007)

car looks and sounds great...... nice finished product!


----------



## dxstrxy (Sep 3, 2007)

car's awesome sir.


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (dxstrxy)*

Thanks guys..
Some new engine bay pics.


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: VRT Project (92gtikid)*

Nice


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: VRT Project (omllenado)*

I've always loved those wheels and they look great on your car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## francocorrado (Nov 23, 2004)

Wrap that red elbow in electrical tape, screw ATP if they've been that bad to you.
Nice car mate, starts up real nice and sounds solid as a rock.


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (francocorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *francocorrado* »_Wrap that red elbow in electrical tape, screw ATP if they've been that bad to you.
Nice car mate, starts up real nice and sounds solid as a rock.

Thanks guys. 
Yeah ATP must have idiots working for them in the sales department. I must of tried for 3 months to get a black connector and they sent me like 4 different ones that were all wrong. Then I just tried getting a red one because that's all anyone had and they still couldn't get it right. So I just bought a red one from 034motorsports. 
If any of you guys are going to be starting a project like this just do yourself a favor and stay away from ATP. They really are a joke if you ask me. 
I was thinking of wrapping it in electric tape or maybe dying it somehow. You cant paint silicone which sucks. But, maybe they will start selling the black connectors again in the future. They are pretty hard to get. I will have to find out from 034 if they are ever going to get a shipment of the black ones in.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (92gtikid)*

Still nice... keeps falling out of my watched list.


----------



## somekarmacop (Mar 7, 2007)

Thats sick man...im inthe process of turboing my VR right now...moneys tight though all i want is it to be finished...I got a question though that I was hoping you or possibly someone watching could answer... I have a SRI for my VR but it doesnt have any places for lines to go I see your FPR goes to it and some others.. im just wondering if my SRI is just a joke all it has is the 4 holes for the throttle body to connect to.. im getting confused with what to do with all these lines that were connected to the old intake manny.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (somekarmacop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *somekarmacop* »_I have a SRI for my VR but it doesnt have any places for lines to go I see your FPR goes to it and some others.. 

You've got PM


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (somekarmacop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *somekarmacop* »_Thats sick man...im inthe process of turboing my VR right now...moneys tight though all i want is it to be finished...I got a question though that I was hoping you or possibly someone watching could answer... I have a SRI for my VR but it doesnt have any places for lines to go I see your FPR goes to it and some others.. im just wondering if my SRI is just a joke all it has is the 4 holes for the throttle body to connect to.. im getting confused with what to do with all these lines that were connected to the old intake manny.

Well with mine I think there is 3 ports. I'm pretty sure that's what your getting at. Ones for the brake booster and the other 2 are for vaccum and the fpr. When I bought my SRI all my holes were drilled and tapped already. It's going to be kind of a pain to do all of that yourself but you can def do it. I would have to see a picture of what manifold that you using to really tell what you have going on with it.


----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: VRT Project (92gtikid)*

Looks sick! Amazing build, gives me inspiration for the gti i picked up last month.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## somekarmacop (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (92gtikid)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...94619


----------

